# Astra VXR



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Mixed opinions on this one really. I guess at the end of the day it's fairly quick, good looking and cheap to purchase! Here's a couple of photo's...























































I still prefer this though


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Blimey Dean, how close was your rig to those posts  :idea:

Not a fan of the Astra VXR.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not a fam of the Atra VXR either :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I don't like the VXR Astra either, which is why I bought the VXR Corsa . Nice looker, nice 6 speed gearbox, & she really flys. Yes I really like her.
H.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The torque steer would do my head in


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Leg said:


> The torque steer would do my head in


 Can't say I noticed any torque steer, (perhaps I'm not given her enough stick) but the traction control works O.K. Can feel that cutting in. must try turning it off. 
H.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Harold said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > The torque steer would do my head in
> ...


I meant the Astra TBh although I guess any FWD car is the same. The Astra has ridiculous levels of power for a FWD car, I would hate it. I hated a 163BHP A4 cab FWD.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

KenTT said:


> Blimey Dean, how close was your rig to those.


I'd wager the blur happened after the event ;-)

Re the VXR, I saw one in black yesterday, with tinted windows... it certainly caught my eye - don't think I'd actively go out and buy one, but I can't say I don't like it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

On paper it's alot of car for the money - but when I was looking at a replacement for the VX220 I test drove one and the *SILLY* depreciation and violent Torque Steer put me off getting one. The torque steer wouldn't be so bad if it was plain torque steer, but in the case of the VXR it's unexpected torque steer which snaps violently. I found it to be quite unnerving.

:?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

clived said:


> I'd wager the blur happened after the event ;-)


No no, that is rigged. You can tell by my horrific photoshop effort and the reflection of the pole in the bumper!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

KenTT said:


> Blimey Dean, how close was your rig to those posts  :idea:
> 
> Not a fan of the Astra VXR.


Bloody close but hey, that's what insurance is for right?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm not a fam of the Atra VXR either :lol:


DOH!

2 mistakes in one post.....get in!!

(I'll see if I can change it now).


----------



## ashrey_tt (Sep 29, 2007)

almost had one of these instead of the tt glad i didnt go for it not sure i like them any more, some angles they look really nice then others just terrible :lol: i think i made the right choice though


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice photos Dean


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Nice photos Dean


Why thank you :-*


----------



## Burrell (Oct 1, 2006)

The VXR's a bit of a chav chariot


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Stunning pictures again Dean


----------

